# HELP!!! sexing corns



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have recently aquired a pair of corns sold as male/female its just is the female supposed to have like bumps or swollen(looks like) at either side of their ventral scales and the males not plz plz help i cant get probed for a few months PLZ PUT MY MIND AT EASE


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

post a pic of their tails from below


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

female


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

male


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

some people can tell by looking at the shape of the tails, best thing to do to be sure tho is get them probed


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

i know im goin to m8 just hoping someone could help beforehand


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

can't see any pics


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

what they have been there all day ill put them on again m8


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

female


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

male


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

seems correct, second pics is a male for sure, if u can take another pics with the first one in the same way of the second one ( ie a wee bit more distant) would be fine.


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

will do tomorrow m8 :2thumb:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

you can also do a scale count.
get a photo of the bellys and count the scales.
easiest way is put them on glass with the camera underneath.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

You cant say for sure till they are probed but I'd say you have the sexes the wrong way around, or one has heavy fat deposits.


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

bhoy67 said:


> male


I bet £100 on this one as male. this one doesn't need any probe!


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

thats the way round i would have said it, female first but in saying that i have a few proven females that youd think were males by looking at them so not really accurate lol

Paul


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I would say steven is right the one with the swelling looks like the male, males have a swelling after the vent where the hemipens are.
Where abouts in suffolk are you as i live near beccles and could probe them for you.


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

those are fat deposits, common in old snakes. a better pic would help


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I would say the first one is the male, those bulges are the hemipenes. Fat deposits appear in front of the vent scale not behind.
The non bulging, straight tail in the second picture suggests the female. 

Natrix


----------



## Quality_Snakes (May 7, 2008)

Natrix said:


> I would say the first one is the male, those bulges are the hemipenes. Fat deposits appear in front of the vent scale not behind.
> The non bulging, straight tail in the second picture suggests the female.
> 
> Natrix


that's not the shape of a corn's hemipenes.
more probably a scent gland's fluid impaction


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

supposed female sold to me as a probed/double clutcher female every year


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

GETTING PROBED TOM SO KNOW FOR SURE:2thumb: ill let u all know the results as soon as i get back thanks for all the input guys keep posted for the final true sexes :2thumb: tom afternoon


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

u aint put pics on


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

i know dont know why pics keep bein deleted


----------

